# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Video zeigt Verfolgungsjagd mit Rey & Co.



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Video zeigt Verfolgungsjagd mit Rey & Co.* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Video zeigt Verfolgungsjagd mit Rey & Co.*


----------



## Gornadar (29. November 2019)

*Star Wars: Episode 9 - Video zeigt Verfolgungsjagd mit Rey & Co.*

Echt jetzt?
Die haben den Speedern nen Kettenantrieb drangepappt? Und die fahren nun schneller als ein Schwebespeeder!?


----------



## Bandicoot (29. November 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Video zeigt Verfolgungsjagd mit Rey & Co.*

1. Was jammerst du, in 30 jahren entwickelt sich die Star Wars Technik sicher auch mal weiter, wer will schon immer das selbe sehen.

2. Das sind keine Speeder ! Sondern eher sowas wie Schneemobile für Sand.

3. Das ist eine zusammenhangslose Szene und warum nicht, jammert doch nicht immer vorher rum. Ist ja schlimm heute, alles wird schon vorher zerflamed. Gagagagaga 

Schaut es doch erstmal und Urteilt dann.
Ein Auto kannste auch nicht untersuchen wenn ne Plane drüber ist!


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Video zeigt Verfolgungsjagd mit Rey & Co.*

Die Dinger haben sicher 4x soviel Leistung wie das Teil, mit dem Rey und Co unterwegs sind.


----------

